# Introducing Bite Risk v Feuergarten [aka Trash]



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

aka Overkill aka Trash Panda aka Trash Child aka Garbage Kid. She recently turned 3 months old so it's a very belated introduction, but I'd love to share photos and brag about her. 

I swore up and down that I wouldn't get any more dogs, but knew it was a breeding and litter I couldn't pass up. I asked for a puppy that was high drive, handler oriented, and angry to boot and I got that and more. No lie, when I went to Wisconsin to pick her up she practically scared the sh** out of me. She's as mean and angry as promised, and she's still tearing my hands up bloody, but she's clear headed and sweet and while I usually prefer adult dogs, I've bonded to her very strongly. 

I'm extremely excited about this puppy and wish everyone had the pleasure of working with such a fantastic breeder and having a puppy with so much to offer. 


















































































And, of course, she has to learn to stack, among other things

















































































With her namesake


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Most recent stack, 3 months old


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

OMG!! Congratulations! She is magnifico! Great structure, intensity the whole package!! I hope to get one like that someday. Sigh.......


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I had to laugh as I looked through the pictures (you always take extraordinary pics btw) because she looks like she's ready to take on the world! She sounds like an amazing puppy to work with. 
Please update us often and have fun!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Super cute puppy! Congratulations!

And also - your photography is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You need to start your own business there for portraiture.....what are you using ????


Lee


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

...and getting all growed up, beautiful.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

She is beautiful. Her brother has me drooling (Burn)...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Oh my, what stunning pics! She is gorgeous!

Your description is great, but now I have to ask--what is her breeding? Are you doing IPO with her?


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

She is beautiful and too cute, and looks full of trouble! Congrats on a gorgeous Carma pup!


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Adorable !


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I love her SO MUCH. You are going to do so many awesome things with her.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

What do you see as signs of being clearheaded at 12 weeks old? 

Beautiful pup!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful pictures....beautiful pup!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone, I couldn't be happier with this puppy and am so excited to share with the community. We've got some fun times ahead!! 



gsdluvr said:


> OMG!! Congratulations! She is magnifico! Great structure, intensity the whole package!! I hope to get one like that someday. Sigh.......


Thank you, my thoughts exactly!! Everything that I was hoping for and more, I am so impressed with this little puppy.



MyHans-someBoy said:


> I had to laugh as I looked through the pictures (you always take extraordinary pics btw) because she looks like she's ready to take on the world! She sounds like an amazing puppy to work with.
> Please update us often and have fun!!


Thank you so much! Haha you definitely have that right, she's a bossy little go getter. She's got the sweetest face (and she's such a sweetheart really), but also a little murder-y too LOL It's the best.



wolfstraum said:


> Super cute puppy! Congratulations!
> 
> And also - your photography is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You need to start your own business there for portraiture.....what are you using ????
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Lee on all counts!! Maybe some day  I love photography and am still figuring it out; I just take a lot of photos for myself and friends for now! I am really having fun with taking puppy photos. All of these were taken with a Nikon D7000 and an old 50mm f/1.4 D lens.



zetti said:


> Oh my, what stunning pics! She is gorgeous!
> 
> Your description is great, but now I have to ask--what is her breeding? Are you doing IPO with her?


Thank you! She is out of Carma v Oz Haus (owned by GatorDog here, who bred the litter) and sired by Dexter v Eisernen Kreuz: Bite Risk vom Feuergarten ? working-dog Two of my favorite dogs from my favorite lines! And yes, I will be doing IPO with her, hopefully I can keep up but luckily I have a rockstar puppy and great people helping me out.



Bramble said:


> She is beautiful and too cute, and looks full of trouble! Congrats on a gorgeous Carma pup!


Thank you, I feel incredibly lucky! Have wanted a Carma puppy since forever and am happy I made the exception for her!



GatorDog said:


> I love her SO MUCH. You are going to do so many awesome things with her.


She's literally the best, thank you for this 10/10 puppy :wub: Puppies like her are all I want in life now. She may have tried to murder me at first but we love each other so much and she's 100% what I asked you for. I'll try to get videos soon too!!



Muskeg said:


> What do you see as signs of being clearheaded at 12 weeks old?
> 
> Beautiful pup!


Thank you! We haven't done any formal training and just do basic imprinting, shaping, confidence building stuff (not that she needs it LOL)...plus she's a baby so it's just small things here and there. She's a low threshold puppy in some ways with a lot of frustration and "anger", but she remains aware of me and stays very responsive to markers for appropriate behavior when we work on curbing the angry. 

She's an excellent learner in that she's not only a fast learner but also doesn't lose her head when she's over threshold and takes my feedback practically just as well. I think this is a combination of biddability/handler focus and clear headedness, as I also have dogs that are plenty biddable but much more frantic. She's also shown the ability to learn/respond/problem solve when I'm not being an influence. Of course, this is also her being a learning sponge as a puppy and that's something I'm very much enjoying.


----------



## Glaicer (Aug 6, 2016)

Cute pup!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

She is adorable. I thought the baby pictures were beyond cute but she gets cuter and more beautiful as she grows. Wow love her big grins!


----------

